# Canadian Depositary Receipt (cdr)



## latebuyer (Nov 15, 2015)

I noticed a rob carrick article on these at the td direct investing news and commentary link. You can buy stocks like apple and amazon as canadian hedged. Carrick pointed out the bid ask spread is higher but would there be other concerns with these? Looks like they are on the neo exchange. What is a Canadian Depositary Receipt (CDR)?


----------



## Ponderling (Mar 1, 2013)

I just do my tech exposure in a $us ETF called IYW. But if you are just getting started might work for you. 

Prior to ETF's like VGK coming along I got my Europe equity exposure in a $us ADR that followed EuroStoxx50. So yes, Depository Receipts can work. 

But I find when starting an index fund is a better vehicle.
Once you have more than 100k then maybe a few 5k individual stocks if you want.


----------



## Covariance (Oct 20, 2020)

latebuyer said:


> I noticed a rob carrick article on these at the td direct investing news and commentary link. You can buy stocks like apple and amazon as canadian hedged. Carrick pointed out the bid ask spread is higher but would there be other concerns with these? Looks like they are on the neo exchange. What is a Canadian Depositary Receipt (CDR)?


They are also currency hedged.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

Covariance said:


> They are also currency hedged.


That would be the non-starter for me. I want the currency exposure to guard against the double jeopardy of a loonie implosion.


----------



## Jimmy (May 19, 2017)

One advantage is the CDN versions will be priced in the $20-30 range. You can get Google for $24 CDN vs $2,7960 US. Amazon is $3,288 US.


----------

